# swapping verhalten

## Christian99

Hi, ich hab schon seit ner ganzen Weile ein Problem auf meinem Laptop, und zwar wird angefangen swap zu nutzen, obwohl der arbeitsspeicher nichtmal halb voll ist. aktuell zeigt mir ksysguard an: Arbeitsspeicher 1,6/3,8GiB Auslagerungsspeicher 1,0/10,0 GiB

Ich weiß, so eine konstellation kann man auch schaffen, wenn man viele Speicherhungrige programme laufen lässt und dann die beendet die gerade im RAM liegen, ist aber nicht. Ich habe eine KDE-Desktop Sitzung laufen mit firefox was so insgesamt auf um die 1 GiB kommt. und danach ein emerge gestartet, was auch einiges RAM braucht. und bevor der RAM ganz voll ist fängt er an, den swap zu nutzen.

Ich hab kein selbstangelegtes tmpfs das voll sein könnte (was ja glaub ich nicht bei der ram belegung angezeigt wird) nur die "normalen" von openrc angelegten (devtmpfs shm cgroup...) die aber insgesamt irgendwo unter 100 MiB liegen.

was immer mehr oder weniger hilft ist, den swap zu deaktivieren, wodurch der swapinhalt in den ram geschaufelt wird.

Kann man das irgendwie einstellen, dass der swap erst genutzt wird, wenn der ram ganz ( oder zumindest weiter als jetzt) voll ist? weil permanent swap deaktivieren wollt ich nicht unbedingt,,,,

----------

## franzf

suchmaschine -> "linux swapiness", sollte fürs erste genügend anhaltspunkte liefern.

----------

## Christian99

danke, werd mal schaun ob ich da weiterkomme.

Aber mal blöd gefragt: was bringt es einem denn, wenn der swap genutzt wird, ohne dass der ram voll ist?

----------

## Max Steel

Naja... bei mir wird der swap erst relativ spät (so 100MB vor voll) verwendet... dadurch bleibt gerne bei mir der Rechner eine Sekunde stehn wenn ich den Rechner mal ausreize...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

niedriger Wert bei swappiness

und folgendes Patchset sollten helfen - damit wurde das swapping um einiges reduziert bzw. erträglicher, da mit dem Speicher effizienter umgegangen wird:

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=137545788302129&w=2

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=137545794202151&w=2

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=137545788302128&w=2

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=137545789802134&w=2

bei Bedarf könntest du noch zram versuchen (wobei das bei mir bei bestimmten workflows (mit besonders großen Dateien) jedoch zu problemen und BUG meldungen führt)

----------

